# [xfce4] Question sur le param xorg.conf [résolu]

## knoax

Bonjour à tous

Je viens d'installer xfce4 sur un vieux PC (PIII 800MHz)

J'ai fais un emerge de xfce4 xfce4-extras hal et garmin comme expliquer dans la doc officiel gentoo.

Puis lorsque j'ai fais le startx je suis entré dans l'environnement xfce4 (génial)

Mais mon premier pb est que mon clavier est en qwerty.

J'ai alors voulu changer les paramètre du fichier xorg.conf pour mettre mon clavier en azerty.

Mais dans le répertoire /etc/X11 je n'ai pas de fichier xorg.conf

Je me suis dis que c'était normal car je n'ai pas fait de paramétrage du xorgserver. (j'ai juste fais l'install de xfce puis startx sans rien de plus)

Ma question est la suivante:

Comment ai je pu entrer dans l'environnement xfce sans fichier xorg.conf?

Je me doute qu'il doit avoir un fichier de conf par défaut mais lequel?

Si quelqu'un a des idées sur le sujet, je serai ravi de l'écouter

Merci

Knoax

====================================================================

====================================================================

SOLUTION du PB

Il suffit de configurer le serveur X

```
# Xorg -configure
```

Cela crée un ficher xorg.conf.new dans le répertoire /root

A partir de ce fichier, faire quelques modifications afin d'adapté le fichier à la conf matériel puis placer le fichier modifié dans le répertoire /etc/X11

```
# cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé

Knoax

====================================================================

====================================================================

----------

## Temet

T'es en ~x86?

Parce que de ce que je me rappelle, les prochaines versions de xorg ne devraient plus avoir de fichier de conf.

(je te raconte pas le bordel que ça va être encore...)

----------

## Dismantr

Ah ?

Tu peux nous en dire un peu plus, Temet ? C'est à propos de leur fameuse couche d'abstraction qui permettra de brancher tout ce qu'on veut sans avoir à configurer (j'avais lu ça à propos des sorties vga et du dual screen pour les présentations...) ?

@knoax : si Temet a raison, c'est dans les fichiers de config de xfce même qu'il va falloir faire la modification QWERTY->AZERTY...

----------

## knoax

Merci Temet pour ton avis.

J'ai installé KDE sur une autre machine au mois de décembre 2007 (récent) (mes machines sont toutes de X86)

Et sur ma version kde j'avais du configurer le xorg.conf

S'il n'existe plus c'est tout recent alors? Si tu as des sources ça m'interesse pour savoir comment se fait la conf du clavier souris ecran etc... maintenant

Merci de ton conseil Dismantr

Mais j'avoue que je ne connais pas trop l'environnement XFCE (je demarre juste depuis ce week end).

J'avais lu il y a quelqeus mois que cet environnement se configure via des fichier de conf.

En mode graphique je n'ai rien trouvé pour configurer le clavier.

Si tu as plus de précision sur le fichier de conf à modifier je serai preneur.

Merci encore de votre aide

Knoax

----------

## Temet

Non j'ai aucune certitude, juste que je crois avoir lu quelque part que le xorg.conf allait au moins être méchamment écourté.

Je ne sais même pas par quoi vont être remplacées les confs qu'on met dans notre bon vieux fichier.

Si quelqu'un à des infos, je suis aussi preneur.

----------

## Dismantr

Tout ce que je sais, c'est qu'une version prochaine sera pourvue d'une couche d'abstraction permettant la gestion plug & play des matériels type rétro-projecteurs, écrans, etc... Je suppose que les "petites" options de conf (type map clavier, etc...) seront reléguées dans les réglages des WM, si le xorg.conf disparait (c'est dommage, je commençais juste à l'exploiter à peu près correctement !   :Crying or Very sad:  nif...).

Enfin bon, ce n'est peu être pas ça du tout aussi ; peut-être n'est-ce que ta config qui ne fonctionne pas, knoax ; quelqu'un d'autre a déjà eu le problème d'un xorg.conf absent ? Ou bien, l'un d'entre vous est-il suffisamment proche du projet xorg pour savoir vers quoi il se dirige ?

Sinon, pour XFCE, je ne peux pas t'aider plus que cela... Je tourne sous KDE aussi  :Sad: 

----------

## SanKuKai

En fait c'est le trio xserver-1.4, hal-0.5.10, xf86-input-evdev qui fout le brin.

La couche d'abstraction hal va effectivement être utilisée pour le branchement à chaud et c'est dans ce cadre-là que la configuration du clavier est déléguée à hal.

Il y a déjà eu quelques sujets ici, en voici un.

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

Sinon en ce qui concerne le xorg.conf absent, les devs de xorg ont tout simplement ajouté des fonctions de detections diverses , qui font qu'en general , xorg peut se lancer tout seul avec au pire le driver vesa en 50-60 hz et le keymap US je pense.

Pour le moment , ca se configure comme d'habitude sauf pour la version 1.4 de xorg et le dernier hal (0.5.10 je crois) ou l'on doit mettre ce qu'il faut pour configurer le clavier dans /etc/hal si on utilise le driver evdev.

----------

## El_Goretto

@Temet: merci pour l'info, je surveillerai l'évolution de xorg de près.

@knoax: ya toujours moyen de générer un fichier xorg.conf de base avec la commande xorgconfig qui fait office d'assistant, si je ne me plante pas (la dernière fois que je l'ai lancée? pffiouuuu...). Sinon, je me demande si tu ne confonds pas xfce avec un autre WM. Tout peut se paramétrer en graphique dans le menu qui va bien (bureau, styles, etc...).

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

L'as tu lancé en 'root' ? si oui, regarde si il n'a pas crée un fichier conf dans /root (si il trouve xorg.conf dans /root il l'utilise en lieu et place de /etc/X11 !!!)

sinon  en console : X -configure , il crée un fichier conf avec ce qu'il trouve comme matos dans /root, plus qu'a le modifier et le copier dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## knoax

Merci à tout le monde pour vos aides et conseils

J'ai réussi à mettre mon clavier en FR, il suffisait (comme tout le monde l'indiquait) configurer le serveur X

Pour cela j'ai fais

```
# Xorg -configure
```

Cela m'a créé un ficher xorg.conf.new dans le répertoire /root

A partir de ce fichier, j'ai fais quelques modifications puis j'ai placé mon fichier modifié dans le répertoire /etc/X11

```
# cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Merci encore de votre réactivité et de vos conseil

Knoax

----------

